# Previsões longo prazo (Outono/Inverno 2017/2018)



## Davidmpb (18 Jul 2017 às 14:36)

*Previsões longo prazo: Mensal e Sazonal*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis:*

- IPMA mensal
- IPMA sazonal
- AEMET sazonal
- Ilmeteo ECMWF (site italiano que costuma publicar cartas do ECMWF sazonal)
- MetOffice sazonal
- IRI sazonal
- CFSv2 sazonal
- Previsões mensais e sazonais de diversos modelos (NOAA)
- Previsão sazonal MeteoFrance (multi-modelos)
- Previsão semanal e mensal do ECMWF (Comissão Europeia)
- Previsão semanal do ECMWF (IM Húngaro)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (25 Jul 2017 às 10:45)

Alguma ideia de como será o nosso outono/inverno?
2017/2018  
Tenho mais preferência pelo frio!!


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2017 às 18:23)

Há quem diga que o Verão vai ser prolongado  http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil/previsions-saisonnieres#!


----------



## hurricane (26 Jul 2017 às 19:37)

Esqueçam os Invernos frios e húmidos na Europa. Fazem parte do passado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2017 às 19:45)

hurricane disse:


> Esqueçam os Invernos frios e húmidos na Europa. Fazem parte do passado.


Eu penso que normalmente os invernos mais frios, como o passado são também os mais secos...


----------



## Maria Elleonor (31 Jul 2017 às 01:03)

hurricane disse:


> Esqueçam os Invernos frios e húmidos na Europa. Fazem parte do passado.


Desde de que não sejam quentes já fico muito feliz, não aguento este calor todo


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2017 às 15:44)




----------



## Paulo H (31 Jul 2017 às 16:28)

Já são muitos meses seguidos com temperatura acima da média (fevereiro e março) e bem acima da média (abril, maio e junho). A continuar assim até outubro, o que virá a seguir? Alguma mini-glaciação? Só não sabemos o ano...


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2017 às 16:39)

Paulo H disse:


> Já são muitos meses seguidos com temperatura acima da média (fevereiro e março) e bem acima da média (abril, maio e junho). A continuar assim até outubro, o que virá a seguir? Alguma mini-glaciação? Só não sabemos o ano...



Por essa lógica os países do norte da Europa terão eventualmente onda de calor sem fim para compensar a atual anomalia negativa.

Isso é irrealista porque não existe uma média imutável para onde todos os valores convergirão mais cedo ou mais tarde.

Escrito isto, o mês, em termos globais, não parece ter sido assim tão 'anormal':






Resta esperar pelo dados do IPMA mas os dias quentes poderão estar a funcionar como um enviesamento, levando a que as pessoas minimizem os dias mais frescos.

Pessoalmente preferia que se usasse a média '71-'00 mas, enfim, é o que há.


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2017 às 17:02)

Anomalia negativa no litoral e positiva no interior. 
Por exemplo, este julho:
Bragança 22,8ºC (anomalia de +1ºC) 
Viana do Castelo: 19,8ºC (anomalia de -1ºC).


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jul 2017 às 17:15)

Orion disse:


> Por essa lógica os países do norte da Europa terão eventualmente onda de calor sem fim para compensar a atual anomalia negativa.
> 
> Isso é irrealista porque não existe uma média imutável para onde todos os valores convergirão mais cedo ou mais tarde.
> 
> ...



O universo é todo ele probabilidades (entre infinitos estados possíveis), desde os fenómenos ao nível quântico até ao nível mais macro (observável por todos). Pode não existir uma média imutável, mas decerto existe uma distribuição de probabilidades (nuvem) em torno de um valor teórico. Não quero com isto dizer que venha uma mini-glaciação, mas de certeza que virá um período de valores inferiores à média que compense. Resta saber quando, com que desvio e com que duração.

A probabilidade teórica de acertar cara ou coroa é 50%, mas podes ter de lançar a moeda ao ar 100 ou 200 vezes até teres um valor médio próximo do teórico.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jul 2017 às 19:28)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2017 às 16:21)

Maria Papoila disse:


> E uma previsão para o próximo Outono?



http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil/previsions-saisonnieres#!

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional

Para a próxima semana deve haver mais algumas.


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 02:05)




----------



## Orion (14 Set 2017 às 23:33)

Ainda é tudo preliminar mas em termos de efeitos...






Um mapa mais detalhado está aqui:






É importante enfatizar que a persistência do anticiclone não exclui por si só a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos ocasionais.

Pelos Açores o cenário é este:






A ENSO afeta mais significativamente os Verões do que os Invernos. É esperar para ver o que é que o anticiclone vai deixar passar.

Independentemente dos efeitos regionais, o arrefecimento global do La Niña é bem-vindo.

De forma surpreendente a previsão sazonal do ECM ainda não está disponível.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Set 2017 às 23:56)

Isso é tudo o que não precisamos, se tivermos um Outono/Inverno secos então vai ser catastrófico para as bacias...


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Set 2017 às 10:05)

Olá,
Estive a ver se compreendia este fenómeno La nina e ler sobre as prováveis consequências no Japão, nos EUA, no Brasil etc. Concretamente, nada sobre este _jardim à beira mar_ ... Do que tenho lido deverei concluir que será uma estação fria e sem chuva e com o anti-ciclone dos Açores a fazer bloqueio?


----------



## hurricane (15 Set 2017 às 10:19)

Pelo que vi os anos de La Nina foram os que trouxeram maior quantidade de neve na Europa Ocidental (UK, France e Benelux). Espero que este inverno seja muitooooooooo nevado.


----------



## WinterIsHere (15 Set 2017 às 15:51)

Antes de mais cumprimento todos os utilizadores, uma vez que sou novo cá. 
 Agora, tenho uma dúvida. Há uns tempos atrás vi um documentário sobre o aquecimento global que induzia a ideia de que a Europa iria ter Invernos cada vez mais frios com estas mudanças climáticas. Podem esclarecer a veracidade da declaração? Obrigado e cumprimentos!


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2017 às 16:04)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Antes de mais cumprimento todos os utilizadores, uma vez que sou novo cá.
> Agora, tenho uma dúvida. Há uns tempos atrás vi um documentário sobre o aquecimento global que induzia a ideia de que a Europa iria ter Invernos cada vez mais frios com estas mudanças climáticas. Podem esclarecer a veracidade da declaração? Obrigado e cumprimentos!


Boa tarde, seja bem vindo , Winterlshere, bons eventos e comentários!
 Também gostaria de saber o mesmo ...
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2017 às 16:47)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Antes de mais cumprimento todos os utilizadores, uma vez que sou novo cá.
> Agora, tenho uma dúvida. Há uns tempos atrás vi um documentário sobre o aquecimento global que induzia a ideia de que a Europa iria ter Invernos cada vez mais frios com estas mudanças climáticas. Podem esclarecer a veracidade da declaração? Obrigado e cumprimentos!



Bem vindo e boa participação. 
Antes de mais, o aquecimento global tem que ser visto como o causador das alterações climáticas. 
Desde a revolução industrial o nosso planeta aqueceu um grau e as concentrações de CO2 dispararam para mais de 400ppm, potênciando ainda mais essas alterações. 
E que alterações são estas? Portanto, o aumento da temperatura, secas severas e prolongadas, chuvas localizadas e persistentes, super tempestades, entre outros... estas alterações são as que conseguimos observar hoje em dia e a olho nu. 
No entanto, a alteração que irá potenciar  invernos mais severos e frios, será a alteração das correntes de jato.
O que são as correntes de jato? Estas correntes circulam de Este para Oeste no hemisfério norte acima dos 10km de altitude a mais de 300km/h, uma das suas funções é bloquear o avanço das frentes polares. 
Naturalmente que a frente polar "fura" a corrente jato, mas, o inverno do hemisfério norte está a tornar-se severo e com condições de frio extremo por esta circulação ser comprometida. Logo o frio que deveria estar mais a norte, desloca-se mais para sul, consequentemente irá haver em algum lugar do hemisfério uma injeção de ar mais quente na zona polar, causando uma anomalia positiva no polo norte e uma anomalia negativa nestas áreas de latitude média. 
De grosso modo é isto o que está a acontecer na Europa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (15 Set 2017 às 16:50)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Antes de mais cumprimento todos os utilizadores, uma vez que sou novo cá.
> Agora, tenho uma dúvida. Há uns tempos atrás vi um documentário sobre o aquecimento global que induzia a ideia de que a Europa iria ter Invernos cada vez mais frios com estas mudanças climáticas. Podem esclarecer a veracidade da declaração? Obrigado e cumprimentos!


A única explicação que conheço para isso acontecer refere-se á possibilidade de o degelo dos glaciares da Gronelândia provocado pelo AG "despejar" uma quantidade tal de água doce no Atlântico que poderá afectar a Corrente do Golfo. Daí essas alterações pois todos sabemos a influência da Corrente do Golfo no clima da Europa ocidental.


----------



## lserpa (15 Set 2017 às 16:52)

dahon disse:


> A única explicação que conheço para isso acontecer refere-se á possibilidade de o degelo dos glaciares da Gronelândia provocado pelo AG "despejar" uma quantidade tal de água doce no Atlântico que poderá afectar a Corrente do Golfo. Daí essas alterações pois todos sabemos a influência da Corrente do Golfo no clima da Europa ocidental.



Também é um fator hipotético, mas ainda não foi corrompida. Poderá é vir a ser.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2017 às 16:58)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Olá,
> Estive a ver se compreendia este fenómeno La nina e ler sobre as prováveis consequências no Japão, nos EUA, no Brasil etc. Concretamente, nada sobre este _jardim à beira mar_ ... Do que tenho lido deverei concluir que será uma estação fria e sem chuva e com o anti-ciclone dos Açores a fazer bloqueio?



Nunca há 2 eventos iguais.

O La Niña de 2010/2011 foi chuvoso no continente (e até trouxe neve para os Açores)  http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...AdlZBr/cli_20101201_20110228_pcl_sz_co_pt.pdf

O La Niña de 2007/2008 foi bastante seco no continente  http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...uiTdKf/cli_20070101_20071231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf

Como já deves ter lido, a ENSO não tem efeitos claramente discerníveis na Europa. E isto inclui a temperatura.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2017 às 18:24)

Outono tendencialmente seco e com possibilidade de ser fresquinho para os Açores.

---

Para os Açores há 60 a 70% de probabilidade de que o Outono entre para o 'terço' mais seco...






... e perto de 50% de probabilidade para que a próxima estação seja uma das mais secas registadas (é possível a existência de grandes diferenças entre os grupos).


----------



## WinterIsHere (15 Set 2017 às 19:46)

Muito obrigado por me responderem à minha questão! Sem dúvida um bom forum para aprender cada vez mais!


----------



## Teya (15 Set 2017 às 20:30)

Provavelmente não é o tópico ideal para isto, mas no seguimento das dúvidas colocadas anteriormente, aproveito para perguntar se seria possível Portugal recorrer à chuva artificial tendo em conta a situação de seca que o país vive e de o futuro não prever grandes alterações dessa situação?


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2017 às 20:55)

O Outono no Algarve vai ser assim:

*Setembro 2017*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação abaixo da média.


*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre +1.0ºC e os +1.5ºC


*Precipitação*: 5 mm e os 10 mm


*Outubro 2017*: Mês com temperaturas acima da média e precipitação acima da média.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre os +0.7ºC e os +1.2ºC.

*Precipitação*: 60 mm e os 80 mm


*Novembro 2017*: Mês com temperaturas acima da média e precipitação acima da média.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre +0.7ºC e os +1.0ºC

*Precipitação*: 100 mm e os 140 mm

http://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/2794-previsao-sazonal-outono-2017-796500


----------



## pnlfonseca (15 Set 2017 às 22:21)

Teya disse:


> Provavelmente não é o tópico ideal para isto, mas no seguimento das dúvidas colocadas anteriormente, aproveito para perguntar se seria possível Portugal recorrer à chuva artificial tendo em conta a situação de seca que o país vive e de o futuro não prever grandes alterações dessa situação?



90 % disso é bullshit, uma fraude, conto do vigário para extorquir dinheiro a agricultores já completamente desesperados. Necessita sempre de humidade atmosférica e nuvens para que chova e numa situação de seca o que começa por faltar a maior parte do tempo é precisamente isso, por muitos núcleos de condensação que semeie não há milagres. Em Portugal fizeram-se experiências disso na anterior seca de 2005 que envolveram a própria Força Aérea, nunca mais se falou do assunto .... devem ter chegado à conclusão óbvia da fraude que isso era.


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2017 às 00:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Outono no Algarve vai ser assim:
> 
> *Setembro 2017*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação abaixo da média.
> 
> ...



E o norte? Onde se pode ver?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Set 2017 às 00:30)

Acho que daqui para a frente devemos diminuir as expectativas quanto ao clima português, começarmos mais a pensar que a média de 71-00 já lá vai e no presente já se faz outra.


----------



## Teya (16 Set 2017 às 01:28)

pnlfonseca disse:


> 90 % disso é bullshit, uma fraude, conto do vigário para extorquir dinheiro a agricultores já completamente desesperados. Necessita sempre de humidade atmosférica e nuvens para que chova e numa situação de seca o que começa por faltar a maior parte do tempo é precisamente isso, por muitos núcleos de condensação que semeie não há milagres. Em Portugal fizeram-se experiências disso na anterior seca de 2005 que envolveram a própria Força Aérea, nunca mais se falou do assunto .... devem ter chegado à conclusão óbvia da fraude que isso era.



Eu fiz uma pergunta legitima, não faço mesmo ideia se a chuva artificial é um conceito, uma fraude, ou se na realidade é uma opção ou haverá outras opções para o problema. Eu entendo que para se usar sal, carvão, iodeto de prata, entre outras, é necessário que haja determinadas condições, principalmente nuvens, mas não sei muito mais sobre o assunto, por isso perguntei.


----------



## pnlfonseca (16 Set 2017 às 09:36)

É uma coisa muito ineficiente, o dinheiro que esbanjaria nisso era mais bem empregue noutras coisas para mitigar secas. E se fosse minimamente eficiente geraria problemas éticos e ambientais tremendos.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Set 2017 às 10:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Outono no Algarve vai ser assim:
> 
> *Setembro 2017*: Mês com temperaturas superiores à média e precipitação abaixo da média.
> 
> ...



Que São Pedro te dê ouvidos


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2017 às 13:19)

joselamego disse:


> E o norte? Onde se pode ver?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A previsão é minha, se fizeres uma análise dos modelos, todos dizem o contrário daquilo que eu prevejo.  Ou, seja, como eu sou um pouco céptico em relação aos modelos durante os meses de Outono e existe uma clara tendência para eles falharem. Acho, que poderá existir cut-off's nos meses de Outubro e Novembro daí, eu prever precipitação acima da média e não com superfícies frontais, que dificilmente deixam precipitação razoável no Algarve.

Tenho um feeling que diz-me isso.  Quando tiver tempo, tenho que fazer qual a probabilidade de acerto que tenho.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Set 2017 às 16:00)

Teya disse:


> Provavelmente não é o tópico ideal para isto, mas no seguimento das dúvidas colocadas anteriormente, aproveito para perguntar se seria possível Portugal* recorrer à chuva artificial* tendo em conta a situação de seca que o país vive e de o futuro não prever grandes alterações dessa situação?



Os casos que me lembro de ler, com  algum sucesso nos Estados Unidos, tiveram condições que aqui são difíceis.
Teria que existir uma capa de nuvens (que não me recordo o nome) constante e vento fracos. Seriam por assim dizer nuvens estacionárias, com teor de humidade já razoável. Só assim se poderiam encontrar as condições excelentes para o efeito.
Por estarem estacionárias, as nuvens propiciavam o tempo necessário para as reacções químicas (*um físico* aqui daria jeito para explicar isto) que dariam origem à precipitação.

Devido ao facto das condições meteorológicas serem pouco ou quase nada repetíveis, estas experiências começaram a ser olhadas "de lado", com desconfiança.

Por cá, sem grande planícies como nos EUA para estabilizar a atmosfera, será difícil termos a tal capa de nuvens estacionária.  Basta que haja vento fraco para termos nuvens em movimento...Como tal será condenada ao insucesso qualquer tentativa para esse efeito.

Pelo menos é o que eu acho...


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 16:41)

Na Europa provavelmente o caso mais recorrente é a Rússia, que usa essas técnicas para que não chova nas celebrações mais famosas (tentam antecipar a precipitação).

Mas a 'geoengenharia' rapidamente está ficando _mainstream_. A China planeia uma megalomania.

Já em locais desertos, há o exemplo dos EAU:



> After five days of rain, the National Centre for Meteorology and Seismology (NCMS) — managers of the annual cloud-seeding programme — said the amount of rainfall actually enhanced by human technology is likely not more than 30 per cent of naturally-occurring precipitation.
> 
> While many residents may believe that the rain-making programme is causing most of the rain to fall in a usually dry, dune-dusted desert, one NCMS official told _Gulf News _that cloud-seeding success rates globally hover between 15-30 per cent — and no more.
> 
> “There is no particular percentage of cloud seeding success; it depends on the size and intensity of the cloud. Throughout the previous studies, it was showing out the success of rainfall enhancement is on order 10 to 15 percent in turbid atmosphere, while it is in order of 25 to 30 per cent (in non-turbid conditions),” he said on Monday.



A longo termo este tipo de coisas pode criar desequilíbrios regionais significativos. Depois as áreas que ficaram mais secas devido às experiências dos vizinhos também vão querer modificar o tempo.

Isto é outro caso em que as necessidades de curto-prazo fazem com que se ignore as consequências a longo prazo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2017 às 13:24)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 18 set. a 15 out 2017*

*Precipitação com valores abaixo e temperatura com valores acima do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 18/09 a 24/09 e apenas para a região Sul, na semana de 09/10 a 15/10. Nas semanas de 25/09 a 01/10 e de 02/10 a 08/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões do interior na proximidade da fronteira, nas semanas de 18/09 a 24/09 e de 09/10 a 15/10. Nas semanas de 25/09 a 01/10 e de 02/10 a 08/10 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Set 2017 às 15:05)




----------



## rozzo (17 Set 2017 às 21:25)

Caros colegas, sem querermos ser chatos, volto a referir que para temas off-topic e posts tipo "chat" existe o tópico do Seguimento Livre.
*Por favor utilizem este tópico para o efeito apropriado como o título indica sff!* (assim como todos os outros)

Custa um bocado este papel da Moderação de andar sempre a mover posts, pois muitas vezes acaba-se por inevitavelmente cometer algumas "injustiças", pois é difícil depois traçar uma linha entre os posts que devem ou não ser movidos/apagados, etc.. Neste caso foram os últimos, mas podem facilmente ler o tópico para trás e em rigor poderiam ir muitos mais...

Agradecemos mesmo que facilitem um pouco o trabalho neste sentido... A sério, os títulos dos tópicos são bastante claros acho eu,para não passarmos os dias a organizar msgs de um lado para o outro para "manter alguma ordem na casa", quando com a simples ajuda de todos era tão mais fácil e eficiente... 

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Set 2017 às 00:29)

Para tentar animar a malta.

A médio prazo continuamos com um padrão complexo e difícil de prever, esperamos que se mantenham as temperaturas dentro ou acima do normal para a época, e com possibilidade de chegada de algumas perturbações que poderão deixar precipitação, embora neste momento seja difícil prever com exatidão esses dias.

Para já, não temos motivos para crer que o outono venha a ser seco, já que até temos sinais contrários, que favorecem a ocorrência de chuvas intensas em outubro e novembro.
Com a atmosfera particularmente dinâmica nestes últimos tempos, é difícil fazer prognósticos concretos.

Fonte:BestWeather

~
Agora coloquei no tópico correcto penso eu.


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2017 às 15:00)

O Stormy é sempre optimista, já previa mudanças para agora no final de Setembro e nada, previa também uma primeira quinzena de Outubro chuvosa e nada também. Neste momento não lhe dou muito crédito.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2017 às 16:31)

De ontem:









> Les prévisions utilisées par Météo-France dans cette analyse sont issues des résultats de l'ensemble multi-modèles EUROSIP composé des modèles de Météo-France (MF), du Centre Européen de Prévision Météorologique à Moyen Terme (ECMWF), du Met Office britannique (Met Office), du National Center for Environmental Prediction américain (NCEP), de la Japan Meteorological Agency (JMA), ainsi que de l'expérience multi-modèles menée en Corée du Sud sous l'égide de l'OMM (LC-MME).



Do mês anterior desapareceu a tendência para a pouca precipitação na PI mas permanece a incerteza (mais em relação à chuva do que à temperatura). Isto também se deve à quantidade de modelos utilizada e duração da previsão.

Quanto à La Niña, a MF dá 50%. Os australianos no seu último boletim (dia 26):



> The El Niño–Southern Oscillation (ENSO) is neutral. However, sea surface temperatures (SSTs) have cooled in the central to eastern tropical Pacific since mid-winter. These SSTs are currently cooler than average but within the neutral range. Waters beneath the surface are also slightly cooler than average. Other indicators of ENSO, such as the Southern Oscillation Index (SOI) and trade winds, also remain at neutral levels.
> 
> All international climate models surveyed by the Bureau suggest further cooling of the tropical Pacific Ocean is likely. Five of the eight models suggest SSTs will cool to La Niña thresholds by December 2017, but only four maintain these values for long enough to be classified as a La Niña event.
> 
> While unusual, it is not unheard of to see La Niña develop this late in the year—the Bureau will keep a close watch for further, or sustained, cooling of the equatorial Pacific.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2017 às 18:26)

António josé Sales disse:


> Para já, não temos motivos para crer que o outono venha a ser seco, já que até temos sinais contrários, que favorecem a ocorrência de chuvas intensas em outubro e novembro.



Enquanto este regime de Nortada moderada a forte não cessar e o mar continuar com estas temperaturas bem "geladinhas" a única instabilidade que podemos ter por aqui é mesmo as eleições autárquicas .
Agora a sério, o Outono termina em 21/12/2017 até lá as coisas podem dar várias voltas, portanto nada nos poderá indicar se será pluvioso ou seco. Não consigo neste momento e a esta distância ver algo que me indique a ocorrência de chuvas intensas,fortes ou fracas. Isso é mais um wishcasting.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2017 às 20:06)

criz0r disse:


> Enquanto este regime de Nortada moderada a forte não cessar e o mar continuar com estas temperaturas bem "geladinhas" a única instabilidade que podemos ter por aqui é mesmo as eleições autárquicas .








Aqui a água está mais quente e não faz diferença nenhuma  Quanto muito pode contribuir para mais nebulosidade baixa mas não enxota o monstro


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Set 2017 às 20:24)

Más notícias para a agricultura e o porquê do nosso ERRO para o INÍCIO de OUTUBRO ::::

Os primeiros dias de outubro, serão marcados por um episódio de CALOR, com as temperaturas a subirem de novo à casa dos 30-35ºC em muitos locais.

Infelizmente, as projeções que fizemos para tempo mais instável neste início de outubro FALHARAM, em parte devido à influência dos Furacões Maria e Lee, que durante as próximas 48h, vão completar o processo de transição extratropical e fundir-se com um grande ciclone/depressão no Atlântico Norte.
Esta depressão vai "empurrar" o Anticiclone dos Açores para leste, sobre Portugal Continental, e afastar a instabilidade para as Ilhas Britânicas, França, chegando posteriormente à Europa Central e Escandinávia.

As ideias para meados de Outubro ainda não são claras, mas há algumas chances de que o Anticiclone acabe por afastar-se lá por volta dos dias 8-12 de outubro, abrindo uma janela para que possam entrar áreas de instabilidade, com a tão necessária chuva, que tanta falta está a fazer aos solos e a tantas atividades e vidas que dependem diretamente e quase exclusivamente dela.





Fonte Bestweather


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2017 às 20:25)

Orion disse:


> Aqui a água está mais quente e não faz diferença nenhuma  Quanto muito pode contribuir para mais nebulosidade baixa mas não enxota o monstro



É verdade, de qualquer maneira a história diz-nos que nortada é praticamente sinónimo de estabilidade por aqui. Pensei sinceramente, que algum destes últimos Furacões pudesse ter uma palavra a dizer e quebrar momentaneamente esta sinóptica mas nem assim.

De qualquer forma, tens uma potencial visita lá para dia 10


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2017 às 20:44)

Já que estamos neste tópico, embora não dê muito crédito a tudo o que seja previsão a longo prazo deixo aqui isto,

Nada de especial para Outubro:


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2017 às 00:23)

criz0r disse:


> Nada de especial para Outubro:



Essas cartas representam a média de 3 modelos para 3 meses. Espremer Outubro daí é obra 

Para se ter uma ideia do que vai ser Outubro mais vale olhar para aqui (http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/) que até tem, ao contrário do IPMA, atualizações bi-semanais (há pouco houve a 2ª).

Com o início do novo mês vem aí mais uma vaga de previsões sazonais. Nos próximos dias estará disponível o bitaite da AEMET.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2017 às 23:22)

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional



> La predicción estacional se realiza en AEMET por consenso utilizando diversos modelos.



Provavelmente os mesmos da MeteoFrance. A previsão é basicamente igual.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Set 2017 às 03:08)

Orion disse:


> Aqui a água está mais quente e não faz diferença nenhuma  Quanto muito pode contribuir para mais nebulosidade baixa mas não enxota o monstro



O que é certo é que aí ainda vai havendo precipitação. Têm o monstro em cima de vós mas a temperatura da água do mar ainda ajuda na convecção.


----------



## martinus (2 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Seca e temperaturas elevadas até ao fim do ano? :-(

https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/pouca-chuva-e-temperaturas-elevadas-agravam-seca-8815829.html


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2017 às 12:08)

martinus disse:


> Seca e temperaturas elevadas até ao fim do ano? :-(
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/pouca-chuva-e-temperaturas-elevadas-agravam-seca-8815829.html



Algum sensacionalismo nas notícias como é normal, mas as sazonais falham muitas vezes, por isso têm que sempre ser analisadas com cuidado. Basta uma ligeira deslocação do AA que quebre o bloqueio e essas perspectivas não se concretizam.


----------



## criz0r (5 Out 2017 às 03:12)

Como referi num post anterior, pouco ou nada ligo a previsões sazonais, muito menos a 2 ou 3 meses mas continuamos num bom caminho.. 

*Outubro*






*Novembro*






*Dezembro






Janeiro ()







*


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2017 às 22:57)

Não que acredite muito em previsões de longo prazo mas fica o registo

Mais atividade nos trópicos e potenciais efeitos a longo prazo ::::

Além da tempestade tropical NATE, que, neste momento, continuará a afetar, em especial, a Península de Yucatan e o oeste de Cuba, antes de atingir o sul dos EUA no fim de semana, temos também uma perturbação no Atlântico Central, que ao longo dos próximos dias tem uma probabilidade alta de se organizar numa tempestade tropical ou subtropical.

Este potencial sistema ciclónico, deverá manter-se a sul dos Açores, mas não descartamos algum risco para as ilhas durante o fim da próxima semana... é algo que acompanharemos com atenção.

De referir, que tanto o Nate, como a perturbação que está no Atlântico, deverão induzir alterações no fluxo atmosférico sobre o Atlântico Norte, pelo que é de esperar, por um lado um aumento da incerteza nas previsões a médio e longo prazo, e por outro a possibilidade de que eventuais alterações no fluxo troposférico possam ajudar a remover o Anticiclone da sua posição atual, próximo da Península Ibérica, com esperança que isso possa trazer chuva ao território continental.





Fonte Bestweather


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2017 às 23:52)

António josé Sales disse:


> Não que acredite muito em previsões de longo prazo mas fica o registo





António josé Sales disse:


> deverão induzir alterações no fluxo atmosférico sobre o Atlântico Norte, pelo que é de esperar, por um lado um aumento da incerteza nas previsões a médio e longo prazo, e por outro a possibilidade de que eventuais alterações no fluxo troposférico possam ajudar a remover o Anticiclone da sua posição atual, próximo da Península Ibérica, com esperança que isso possa trazer chuva ao território continental.



Não há nenhuma previsão na publicação  É o 'vai-se ver o que sai dali'.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Out 2017 às 20:01)

As tendências para o outono e início do inverno são, neste momento, otimistas no que toca à precipitação, com muitos modelos e indicadores a mostrar cenários favoráveis à entrada de perturbações que poderão trazer chuvas e aliviar a seca.

No entanto, já tínhamos sinais favoráveis para o fim do verão, e, salvo um episódio de instabilidade no início de setembro, o resto de setembro e início de outubro têm sido secos e quentes, com as perturbações a entrarem quer pelo Mediterrâneo quer pelo Atlântico central, "fugindo" à Península Ibérica.

Se formos buscar os últimos anos com a primeira quinzena de outubro tão quente, 2009, 2011 e 2014, e adicionar algumas condições como o estado atual da circulação na estratosfera ( QBO ) e das temperaturas oceânicas no Pacifico ( ENSO), podemos dizer que é estatisticamente relevante a ideia de que se venha a estabelecer um regime de circulação bloqueada, ou meridional, que poderá resultar num inverno dominado por grandes flutuações e difícil previsão.

Na nossa opinião, e seguindo a tendência média observada nos anos 09/11/14, o trimestre Nov-Dez-Jan deverá ser em geral normal a ligeiramente chuvoso em termos de precipitação e quente, com anomalias positivas na temperatura do ar.





Fonte* Best weather*


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (9 Out 2017 às 22:19)

António josé Sales disse:


> As tendências para o outono e início do inverno são, neste momento, otimistas no que toca à precipitação, com muitos modelos e indicadores a mostrar cenários favoráveis à entrada de perturbações que poderão trazer chuvas e aliviar a seca.
> 
> No entanto, já tínhamos sinais favoráveis para o fim do verão, e, salvo um episódio de instabilidade no início de setembro, o resto de setembro e início de outubro têm sido secos e quentes, com as perturbações a entrarem quer pelo Mediterrâneo quer pelo Atlântico central, "fugindo" à Península Ibérica.
> 
> ...


Caro António Sales. Permita-me apenas discordar em relação a um dos anos. O 2011 teve um outubro particularmente quente, com episódios de chuva a partir da segunda quinzena, um novembro chuvoso. Contudo a partir do final de novembro iniciou-se a célebre seca que perdurou até ao final do verão de 2012. De resto concordo consigo. A memória meteorológica também escasseia por vezes. Outubro, em anos anteriores, tem registado valores recordes de temperatura. Mesmo novembro apresenta um quadro de temperaturas elevadas na primeira quinzena. Não me falhando a memória, o ano passado chegámos a registar mais de 30 ºC em algumas estações e no ano anterior a 1 de novembro tínhamos praias cheias. Tudo isto não nega a evidência, estamos a atravessar uma seca gravíssima. E não esquecer que há diferentes tipos de seca, meteorológica, hidrológica, social, etc.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 23:30)

Mais anticiclone.


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2017 às 19:51)

Boas noticias.

HUVA E INSTABILIDADE NAS PRÓXIMAS SEMANAS ::::

Tardou, mas estamos finalmente num padrão favorável à chuva.

Depois de várias semanas a ameaçar, com as tendências a médio prazo a indicar possibilidade de fartos eventos de precipitação, podemos dizer neste momento, com alguma segurança, que as coisas estão a materializar-se.

O padrão, durante as próximas semanas, aponta para vários eventos de precipitação, por vezes, SIGNIFICATIVA, e os modelos estatísticos e determinísticos a longo prazo, indicam, todos eles, situações favoráveis à ocorrência de bastante chuva... novembro e dezembro, poderão ser bons meses de chuva, que vão amenizar a situação de seca após uma estação seca, particularmente, longa e quente.





Fonte *Bestweather*


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 19:54)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boas noticias.
> 
> HUVA E INSTABILIDADE NAS PRÓXIMAS SEMANAS ::::
> 
> ...




Até que enfim, boas noticias.... vamos aguardar pela chuva, que caia para amenizar a seca!


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Out 2017 às 20:01)

joselamego disse:


> Até que enfim, boas noticias.... vamos aguardar pela chuva, que caia para amenizar a seca!



Esperemos que sim que venha muita chuva para todo o país.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2017 às 16:20)




----------



## Orion (18 Out 2017 às 18:04)

Há que ler o artigo...



> The most likely area to get *beneficial rain* will be across northern and western Spain as well as Portugal, as Atlantic storms bring *occasional rainfall* throughout the winter.
> 
> This rainfall will help * ease drought conditions* across the region and also lower the wildfire threat following numerous deadly outbreaks during the summer and autumn.
> 
> *If the storm track is able to extend southward* for a period during the heart of the winter, this beneficial rainfall could expand across the rest of Spain.



... que dá um cenário bem menos otimista do que a imagem sugere.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2017 às 18:55)

Mantém-se fortes as tendências a longo prazo que apontam para que continue a instabilidade sobre o território.

A generalidade dos modelos aponta para um cenário de NAO-, ou seja, a circulação no Atlântico será dominada por bloqueios anticiclónicos entre o leste da América do Norte e a Gronelândia, com depressões no Atlântico central / Açores que arrastarão ar quente e húmido sobre o território, mantendo o tempo ameno e com vários dias de chuva intercalados por alguns dias de sol e até algum calor.

Este padrão deverá continuar durante as próximas semanas, e e termos sazonais esperamos que Novembro e Dezembro sejam meses com carácter chuvoso e ameno.

Frio mais a sério só lá para a segunda metade do Inverno, Janeiro a Março, nesse período há mais possibilidade de termos eventos de frio mais significativos.





Fonte* Bestweather*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2017 às 19:16)

Orion disse:


> Há que ler o artigo...
> 
> 
> 
> ... que dá um cenário bem menos otimista do que a imagem sugere.


Só coloquei a imagem por colocar, previsões sazonais para mim pouco servem apesar de até agora estarem a acertar na situação do outono mas ainda não sabemos o que poderá acontecer até dezembro. Ainda assim, as previsões sazonais para o inverno sempre estão um pouco mais otimistas do que as do outono mas até lá...
Entretanto, acho que o artigo explica aquilo que a imagem também mostra, precipitações mais prováveis no Noroeste e Oeste da Península e a continuação da seca no sudeste mas caso as depressões desçam em latitude também podem beneficiar as restantes regiões. É tudo uma incógnita e além disso, as previsões do Accuweather são uma comédia como todos sabemos, tão depressa prevêem dias e dias de chuva como de sol.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 00:24)

Do IM alemão...






Os modelos _experimentais_ dividem-se.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 00:30)

E já que o BW fez referência ao JMA...


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 18:47)




----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Out 2017 às 18:55)

Orion disse:


>


0,1 - 0,2ºC , Já não me parece ser mau nos tempos que correm


----------



## hurricane (25 Out 2017 às 21:36)

Orion disse:


>


 Ai que bom! Que seja rápido para ver se tenho um Inverno gélido e nevado na Bélgica.


----------



## stormy (26 Out 2017 às 05:14)

As previsões para a 1a metade da estação chuvosa, NDJ, apontam todas para um cenário bloqueado, complexo, com o ártico de novo muito quente a suportar a teoria do "warm arctic cold continents", QBO negativo a facilitar a disrupção do vortice polar e alterações no ENSO, AMO/PDO e em geral nas distribuições das anomalias de SST que vão trazer mudanças face ao padrão do ano passado.

Os modelos a longo prazo todos eles apontam para bloqueios, mas não conseguem bem definir  um cenário... muitos colocam precipitação dentro ou ligeiramente acima da média, com o JAMSTEC a ser um outlier particularmente seco e os modelos estatísticos a mostrarem enormes variações inter mensais normais destes cenários de atmosfera bloqueada.
É de esperar portanto um Inverno muito mexido...complexo, com eventos extremos, periodos muito húmidos seguidos de periodos muito secos e periodos frios seguidos de periodos quentes.

De realçar que as alterações do clima face ás climatologias de 81-10 têm feito certos modelos comportar-se de forma á primeira vista estranha, com excesso de anomalias positivas na t2m e z500 porque simplesmente o clima está mais quente e o pobre modelo dá sempre anomalias positivas porque estamos em uncharted territory no que toca ao comportamento da atmosfera em anos recentes...tanto que também os modelos estatísticos só encontram mlhores correlações com anos recentes da ultima década.


De realçar que em Novembro há um pouco mais confiança num cenário húmido, a começar algures nos primeiros 8 dias do mês, e suportado pela entrada da MJO na fase 8 e passagem pelas fase 1 e 2 , com ajuda de uma NAO/AO neutra ou ligeiramente negativa durante os primeiros 10-15 dias do mês...veremos no que isto dá.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 15:59)




----------



## Aristocrata (28 Out 2017 às 16:52)

Os modelos, nomeadamente o NMME (americano), continuam a colocar a hipótese de uma temporada seca, alternada com alguns períodos de chuva mais consistente, principalmente a norte. O mês de dezembro e o fevereiro são os meses mais prováveis de chuva em quantidade suficiente para diminuir a seca.
No sul a probabilidade de chuva acima da média é baixa. Oxalá que os modelos se enganem...
Com temperaturas do mar previstas acima do normal para os próximos 6 meses (aqui), seria de esperar que as condições para termos precipitação acima da média seriam as ideais. Mas os modelos não antevêem essa possibilidade.

No entanto, como nem tudo é mau, a previsão probabilística do IRI (ver aqui), baseado na re-calibração do NMME, aponta para *precipitação acima do normal para as zonas abaixo do Tejo* em 2 dos 4 períodos em análise:

















Depois do acerto com estas previsões, no geral:




*Esperemos que também acertem neste* (pelo menos daria maior esperança para as zonas mais a sul):


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2017 às 20:13)




----------



## Orion (29 Out 2017 às 21:34)

Orion disse:


>




Cenário bastante favorável para a PI e porventura Madeira em termos de chuva. Para os Açores, o fluxo de norte traria mais frio que chuva.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Out 2017 às 19:37)

Uma nota em relação a esta imagem.
O Reino Unido\Irlanda começaram este outono com condições tempestuosas. Para já acertaram - claro que a proximidade ajudou.
Veremos como se porta a mesma previsão com uma distância maior.
Na previsão de verão foram muito assertivos à distância...


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 16:27)

Não está mau para a PI.


----------



## Z13 (2 Nov 2017 às 16:32)

A AEMet publicou também as suas previsões para o próximo trimestre (Nov-Dez-Jan), que já inclui 2 meses de inverno climatológico, com probabilidades interessantes de estes virem a ser mais quentes e secos que a normal 1981-2010...

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional


----------



## Z13 (2 Nov 2017 às 17:55)

Cromo repetido... 
Sorry!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:34)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 6 nov a 3 dez 2017*

*Precipitação e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal*

Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 06/11 a 12/11 e de 13/11 a 19/11, e valores acima do normal para a região Norte na semana de 27/11 a 03/12. Na semana de 20/11 a 26/11 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 06/11 a 12/11 e de 13/11 a 19/11, e valores acima do normal para algumas regiões do interior na semana de 27/11 a 03/12. Na semana de 20/11 a 26/11 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Nov 2017 às 21:36)

Última semana.
O final do mês deverá fazer parte de uma altura em que a chuva nos fará companhia por bastantes dias, o que vai de acordo com as previsões sazonais que apontam para um dezembro húmido.
Oxalá que assim seja, mais ainda pensando que se no norte for acima do normal, que no interior, centro e sul seja normal (no mínimo). O ideal seria que a chuva se estendesse a todo o território de forma uniforme.


----------



## cookie (5 Nov 2017 às 10:46)

Está precipitação que se antevê (considerando todas as limitações de previsões a mais de 3 dias), por acaso não aparenta poder ser em forma de neve a partir de determinada cota? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 16:28)

E o ano continua bastante quente. O problema é sério.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

Probabilidade de estar no último tercil (seco a muito seco):






A confiança na previsão parece ser moderada a elevada baixa (erro corrigido).


----------



## David sf (9 Nov 2017 às 20:21)

""


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 20:46)

ECM gratuito só amanhã.

Parece que Dezembro vai ser mês de _depressões/cut-offs_ a nordeste/leste. Mau para mim.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 22:41)

Para satisfazer curiosidades não expressas, cá vai o efeito da ENSO (Nino 3.4) no território português durante o período Nov-Fev.






Em termos da pressão à superfície, a correlação é negativa o que significa que em períodos de La Niña o anticiclone tem mais tendência para ir para noroeste dos Açores. Isto ajuda no estabelecimento de uma circulação mais meridional, possibilitando isto mais episódios de frio especialmente em PT continental. Contudo, a correlação é pouco significativa.






Esta circulação tende a reduzir a água precipitável e por consequência os acumulados totais. Novamente, a relação é pouco significativa.

---











Como as correlações são pouco significativas e o evento deve ter fraca intensidade pode dar para tudo mas em La Niña um padrão (mais) seco e (mais) fresco, em teoria, é mais privilegiado na PI.

A ENSO também não existe isoladamente. Há que atender aos restantes mecanismos da atmosfera.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Por aqui, a fase neutral é a melhor.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 23:45)

NAO e correlação com a precipitação.

Anual






Nov-Fev






Jun-Set


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2017 às 00:16)

AO e temperatura (ver legenda)







AO e chuva. Para o continente provavelmente a AO é tão boa indicadora como a NAO. Só deixa a desejar no Verão.





















Como já escrevi num outro tópico a culpa da seca não é bem do anticiclone. A culpa é do _jet_ polar que tranca o anticiclone (AO+).


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2017 às 00:32)

AG
















Não publico as temperaturas específicas de superfície e precipitação porque são em geral correlações baixas ou não significativas. Como já escrevi, este programa não tem muita definição e o AG não ocorre em todo o lado ao mesmo tempo da mesma forma. Um ex:


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2017 às 00:41)

Furacões. Os continentais deviam querer menos  Em geral não fazem diferença. Curiosamente menos manchas solar acarretam um ligeiro aumento da probabilidade de precipitação no G. Ocidental dos Açores (carta que não vou publicar).


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 16:11)

Há de tudo no UKMET.

Muito seco (Açores), relativamente normal (continente) e chuvoso (perto da Madeira).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2017 às 20:48)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 13 nov a 10 dez 2017*
> 
> *Precipitação e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
> *
> ...



Mostravam 2 semanas acima da média, agora é só 1 e essa também está na corda bamba. 

Na 3ª semana na costa vai haver mais horas de sol acima da média e na 4ª semana haverá corrente de nordeste, ou seja, vai chover 2 dias e volta o AA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2017 às 20:59)

Orion disse:


> Há de tudo no UKMET.
> 
> Muito seco (Açores), relativamente normal (continente) e chuvoso (perto da Madeira).



Se formos para Europa, lá se vai o normal para o galheiro e a percentagem de ser seco é mais elevada do que ser húmido e dificilmente as coisas mudarão em Dezembro, ao contrário de 2009 em que os modelos previam um Inverno chuvoso este ano, as previsões apontam para seco. 

Pode ser que os modelos metam água, mas no Inverno não costumam falhar.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 15:34)

ECM  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Nov 2017 às 15:43)

Orion disse:


> ECM  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/



Então fica tudo para Janeiro.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2017 às 09:57)

Previsões para a Oscilação Árctica (OA) Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO) e Polar Vortex para as próximas semanas: http://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation

Há a salientar que a AO está neutra, mas poderá evoluir para negativa nas próximas semanas, tal como a NAO. Se estas previsões forem correctas, pode ser que o final de mês resulte numa alteração da circulação do Jet Stream, afectando a nossa latitude.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Nov 2017 às 10:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Previsões para a Oscilação Árctica (OA) Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO) e Polar Vortex para as próximas semanas: http://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation
> 
> Há a salientar que a AO está neutra, mas poderá evoluir para negativa nas próximas semanas, tal como a NAO. Se estas previsões forem correctas, pode ser que o final de mês resulte numa alteração da circulação do Jet Stream, afectando a nossa latitude.


Visito semanalmente o site, muito bom, escrito pelo Dr.Judah Cohen, assim como também visito o seu twitter. Todos os anos publica uma previsão para o inverno por sinal bastante certeira.


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 15:50)

Previsão sazonal para DJF 2017/18 não está má.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 15:57)

The Weatherman disse:


> Previsão sazonal para DJF 2017/18 não está má.



Só há um pequeno grande problema.

Esse portal não usa a média '81-'10 mas sim a média '93-'16 (anteriormente '93-'15).

Os dados certamente são melhores mas perde-se a noção das mudanças ao longo do tempo. Isto será mais óbvio nas temperaturas.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 15:59)

Antes este portal  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/



> Forecast monthly mean anomalies (of temperature and rain) are calculated relative to a climate mean formed from the appropriate 1981-2010 re-forecasts. The set of re-forecasts (otherwise known as hindcasts or back integrations) are made starting on the 1st of every month for the years 1981-2010. They are identical to the real-time forecasts in every way, except that the ensemble size is only 15 rather than 51.



Como antigamente era tendencialmente mais chuvoso e fresco tem-se, na minha opinião, uma melhor visão de longo prazo.

Quando se parte de períodos muito quentes e secos pode haver mais anomalias positivas de precipitação. Percebe-se a consequente alegria mas na realidade não faz muito sentido.


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 16:06)

O SEAS5 permite uma maior resolução horizontal resultando em previsões mais detalhadas. Estamos cá para ver.

ECMWF project lead Tim Stockdale said: “SEAS5 uses a version of ECMWF’s state-of-the-art Integrated Forecasting System (IFS) and represents six years of model development. The resolution upgrade is a huge step forward, particularly in the accuracy of representing the global ocean. The influences of the land surface are also better represented. For the future, a major goal is to improve predictions for the stratosphere to make the maximum use of all sources of predictability.”


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 16:09)

Não está em questão a eficiência da previsão mas sim os valores mediante os quais se estabelece a comparação/anomalia.

Haver mais ou menos 100 milímetros de precipitação acima de uma média de 400 é muito diferente de haver mais ou menos 100 milímetros de precipitação acima de uma média de 800.

A média anterior ('81-'10) tem uma base de dados mais incompleta. Mas os valores médios nominais são, em teoria, mais baixos na temperatura e mais altos na precipitação.

Nos Açores usa-se a média '61-'90. Bastante incompleta certamente mas mesmo com incerteza dá para se ter uma ideia global das diferenças. Especialmente quando se assume que o planeta vai continuar a aquecer.

Usar médias recentes, em certas circunstâncias, minimiza a evolução meteorológica a curto/médio prazo mediante anomalias tendencialmente mais baixas.

São opiniões e já expliquei a minha. A partir daí cada um que se decida


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 16:14)

O facto de o modelo utilizar dados mais recentes numa amostragem mais curta pode ter as suas vantagens e resultar numa previsão mais acertada tendo em conta o desfasamento estatístico dos últimos anos.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 16:30)

Vamos supor que...

º Precipitação média '81-'10 em Braga - 1000 mms;

º Precipitação média '93-'16 em Braga - 800 mms;

º Precipitação média registada em Braga (2017) - 500 mms;

Isto significa que houve uma queda de 50% comparativamente a '81-'10 e 37.5% comparativamente a '93-'16.

Olhas para a segunda média e dizes: '2/3 da precipitação média é mau mas é gerível'. Eu olho para a primeira média e digo: 'Essa cidade está em situação gravíssima'.

---

As anomalias por si só são vagas - e em parte inúteis - sem se ter uma ideia dos valores médios. Para a maioria das pessoas a média mais recente é mais que suficiente mas em termos climatológicos não é.

A tarefa é facilitada porque os registos climatológicos em termos históricos são parcos e assume-se que o planeta vai continuar a aquecer.

E se não houvesse aquecimento global sustentado e tivéssemos registos meteorológicos fidedignos há 300 anos? Qual seria a média mais apropriada? 30, 50, 75, 100, ou 200 anos?


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 16:32)

O novo modelo do ECMWF só melhora as previsões futuras. Não altera os valores passados.

A malta responsável pelo ECMWF tem tentado melhorar a base de dados  https://software.ecmwf.int/wiki/pages/viewpage.action?pageId=74764925

Aí sim já poderá haver alterações na anomalias independentemente das médias utilizadas.


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 16:43)

Concordo plenamente com o que dizes e é óbvio que este novo modelo corre esse risco nas previsões sazonais. No entanto se queremos obter uma representação fidedigna das previsões em comparação com os últimos 23 anos só a iremos obter tendo em linha de conta a média 93-16. Sim, existe uma nova realidade, o planeta está a aquecer e há dados que deixam de ser representativos na realidade atual.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2017 às 20:49)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 20 nov a 17 dez 2017*
*
Precipitação com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura acima
*
Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para alguns locais da região Sul na semana de 20/11 a 26/11 e para as regiões Centro e Sul na semana de 04/12 a 10/12.

Nas semanas de 27/11 a 03/12 e de 11/12 a 17/12 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território nas semanas de 20/11 a 26/11, 27/11 a 03/12 e de 11/12 a 17/11, e apenas para as regiões do interior na semana de 04/12 a 10/12.

Fonte: IPMA

Já foi a previsão de precipitação acima da média para lua.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2017 às 09:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 20 nov a 17 dez 2017*
> *
> Precipitação com valores abaixo do normal e temperatura acima
> *
> ...


Aliás, a própria AEMET, já não prevê precipitação acima da média:
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20171117081951_p54tesp1.pdf


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 00:03)

Se calhar é melhor não contarem com Dezembro para trazer mudança.

As anomalias negativas de antigamente levam-me a crer que deve ter chovido bastante entre '71-'00. As anomalias positivas de maior magnitude também estão nesse período.

Não parece que essa média seja muito representativa do Dezembro 'habitual'.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 00:06)




----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 21:29)




----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 22:49)




----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 11:09)

Anomalies are calculated from the 51 member model forecast distribution relative to the model climatological PDF calculated from a set of 25 member ensemble re-forecasts covering the 24 year period 1993-2016. 
For each forecast product several verification scores are also provided, calculated from the full 36 year period of the re-forecast 1981-2016.


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

Já publiquei?











---


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2017 às 19:35)

Uma variação do referido padrão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2017 às 19:44)

Já fiquei mais entusiasmado em saber que o tempo poderá dar a volta, pois a achuva é muito necessária, e agricultura depende em exclusivo do que poderá chover a curto/ médio prazo.


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

> Le flux océanique devrait être renforcé sur l'Atlantique, et ainsi favoriser le passage de perturbations sur le nord de l'Europe (au nord du 45° Nord surtout) et des conditions plus humides que la normale. L'est du bassin méditerranéen, souvent protégé par des conditions anticycloniques devrait connaître des conditions plus sèches que la normale.



 http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil/previsions-saisonnieres#!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (27 Nov 2017 às 22:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já fiquei mais entusiasmado em saber que o tempo poderá dar a volta, pois a achuva é muito necessária, e agricultura depende em exclusivo do que poderá chover a curto/ médio prazo.


Permita-me discordar, mas essas previsões a médio prazo do BestWeather são uma anedota e têm falhado redondamente. Compreendo que no actual cenário seja difícil uma formulação com alguma certeza, mas essa previsão em concreto baseia-se em especulação.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2017 às 22:45)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Permita-me discordar, mas essas previsões a médio prazo do BestWeather são uma anedota e têm falhado redondamente. Compreendo que no actual cenário seja difícil uma formulação com alguma certeza, mas essa previsão em concreto baseia-se em especulação.


Pessoalmente acho que as previsões médio prazo no geral são como ir à bola de cristal...


----------



## 1337 (27 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Permita-me discordar, mas essas previsões a médio prazo do BestWeather são uma anedota e têm falhado redondamente. Compreendo que no actual cenário seja difícil uma formulação com alguma certeza, mas essa previsão em concreto baseia-se em especulação.


É o normal do Stormy, é bom rapaz mas sempre demasiado optimista


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 23:24)

Prevê mas adia.


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 19:40)

http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2017 às 20:31)

http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

A partir do dia 11/12 até 31/12 a precipitação será acima da média e a temperatura será acima da média.

Entre 04/12 a 10/12, a temperatura será abaixo da média tal como a precipitação.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/
> 
> A partir do dia 11/12 até 31/12 a precipitação será acima da média e a temperatura será acima da média.
> 
> Entre 04/12 a 10/12, a temperatura será abaixo da média tal como a precipitação.


O nosso IPMA também tem essa descrição na previsão a longo prazo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Dez 2017 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/
> 
> A partir do dia 11/12 até 31/12 a precipitação será acima da média e a temperatura será acima da média.
> 
> Entre 04/12 a 10/12, a temperatura será abaixo da média tal como a precipitação.


era bom mas duvido que o AA nos dê tréguas


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2017 às 21:31)

A previsão mensal da AEMET está idêntica: http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20171201084115_p54tesp1.pdf
Todos sabemos que para chover por cá, a temperatura tem de ser acima da média, rara é a vez que aparecem as duas coisas ao mesmo tempo. Sendo residente numa zona que nunca vê neve, neste momento só penso em chuva, até porque, o frio ainda vem é complicar mais as coisas.


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2017 às 22:31)

As previsões dos húngaros, do IPMA e da AEMET são as mesmas, uma vez que se baseiam todas no mesmo modelo, a previsão mensal do ECMWF. Amanhã vai voltar a actualizar, e tendo em conta a média do ensemble desse mesmo instituto a 15 dias, parece-me que a previsão para a semana de 11/12 deverá mudar...


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2017 às 23:34)

A malta da Europa Central vai dizer que o AG não existe. Tanto frio que vai fazer lá.

Pelo ECM a primeira metade de Dez está feita para os europeus ocidentais. 

Para o _je_, já houve muita chuva. Também quero um _arctic blast_ mas não vai ser com um anticiclone de 1035hPa de vigia.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

Orion disse:


> A malta da Europa Central vai dizer que o AG não existe. Tanto frio que vai fazer lá.


Provavelmente algumas pessoas não mas outras, sim!  Aliás, uma das consequências do aquecimento global é as temperaturas serem mais severas no inverno nas regiões mais a sul com as anomalias positivas no artico e com o degelo.
É como em Portugal, mas mais no caso da precipitação, se chover bastante no inverno e se a seca acabar, grande parte das pessoas vão- se esquecer disso!
No meu caso, por exemplo, acredito no aquecimento global. Podia cair um enorme nevão aqui em Arronches como em janeiro de 2010 e não deixava de acreditar no AG, pelo contrário, ainda acreditava mais porque o clima vai sendo cada vez mais de extremos. Nunca se sabe para o que estamos guardados, e tão depressa podemos passar de uma seca extrema para o contrário.


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 20:21)

http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 11:36)

Uma notícia "à Portuguesa"...

Especialista em climatologia alerta para inverno muito chuvoso

http://rss.msn.com/pt-pt/noticias/o...-alerta-para-inverno-muito-chuvoso/vi-BBGyF8z


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 14:49)

MetOffice















Já li algures no portal da Copernicus (CS3) - que ainda não foi atualizado - que o compósito tem maior valor preditivo do que qualquer modelo individual. Portanto, nada de desesperar.

Lá também diz isto:



> The centres currently providing forecasts to C3S are ECMWF, The Met Office and Météo-France; at a later stage Deutscher Wetterdienst and Centro Euro-Mediterraneo sui Cambiamenti Climatici will be added to the list.



Do centro alemão já publiquei cartas  https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/seasonals_forecasts/charts.html?nn=495490

Já do CMCC nada sei  http://www.cmcc.it/models e o modelo climático deles - aparentemente -  deriva do ECM  https://www.cmcc.it/database/seasonal-predictions

Há cartas publicamente disponíveis deste centro?


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Dez 2017 às 14:52)

Orion disse:


> MetOffice


nada animadoras portanto


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 15:21)

RedeMeteo disse:


> nada animadoras portanto



O problema das previsões trimestrais é que podem misturar meses com sinóticas muito diferentes entre si. Mas, enfim, é o que há.

Relativamente ao mês passado, a sinótica não mudou muito em termos de configuração. A anomalia positiva é que foi aumentada.






Na precipitação, infelizmente, o cenário piorou um bocado mas também já não era grande coisa:










Escrito isto, pode haver 2 meses extremamente secos e outro minimamente chuvoso. E é se esta previsão se concretizar.


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 17:36)

As previsões baseadas no System5 do ECMWF (ainda em modo pré-operacional) mostram pequenas variações na anomalia positiva. Nesta perspectiva fica tudo em aberto para o que pode acontecer a médio/longo prazo.


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

The Weatherman disse:


> As previsões baseadas no System5 do ECMWF (ainda em modo pré-operacional) mostram pequenas variações na anomalia positiva. Nesta perspectiva fica tudo em aberto para o que pode acontecer a médio/longo prazo.



Onde _estar_ isso?


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 18:26)

Orion disse:


> Onde _estar_ isso?



Na perspectiva anterior...


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Dez 2017 às 18:46)

A previsão sazonal do AEMet para DJF na mesma perspectiva, tudo é possível, ou será melhor dizer, tudo é provável ? 

Para Dezembro 2017-Fevereiro 2018 a distribuição das probabilidades dos tercis correspondentes à precipitação é a  climatológica em toda a Espanha. (período de referência 1981-2010).






Já relativamente à temperatura mantem-se a probabilidade de anomalia positiva.


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 19:35)

Não é excelente mas podia ser pior. Quantos recordes vão ser batidos?


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2017 às 17:35)

Nova previsão sazonal do ECM.

Para este mês, a previsão global...






... não difere muito dos primeiros 12 dias de Dezembro:






Não me parece relevante enfatizar Fevereiro dada a distância temporal. Contudo, Janeiro, para o dito modelo, será(?) satisfatório:


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2017 às 17:41)

Não obstante o que escrevi acima, e tendo em conta as previsões recentes, recomendo que não hajam grandes euforias


----------



## Torto 21 (14 Dez 2017 às 18:16)

Orion disse:


> Nova previsão sazonal do ECM.
> 
> Para este mês, a previsão global...
> 
> ...


Sendo assim, vamos ter um Janeiro chuvoso, espero que sim.


----------



## Cesar (14 Dez 2017 às 18:17)

Expliquem- o significado das imagens?


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Dez 2017 às 18:27)

Orion disse:


> Não obstante o que escrevi acima, e tendo em conta as previsões recentes, recomendo que não hajam grandes euforias



Sim .... pois ! É que nem mais nem menos


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2017 às 18:33)

Neste modelo, que penso ser o GFS, a tendência para Janeiro tem sido esta:




Anomalia: 




_________
Em algumas saídas mostra anomalia negativa mas tenho acompanhado todos os dias e grande parte das saídas mostra um cenário de anomalia positiva. Apenas descobri isto em Setembro, tenho acompanhado sempre e não falhou na previsão dos meses anteriores. 
Muitas previsões sazonais mostram um cenário diferente daquele que temos tido em Janeiro e é como já disse, se não acontecer em Janeiro já não coloco qualquer esperança em nenhum apesar de mesmo neste serem reduzidas mas o facto de todos mostrarem um cenário melhor, sempre tenho algumas, veremos! 
Era tão bom, pelo menos para isto melhorar. Agora só não está pior porque é a altura em que menos se consome água e a agricultura está praticamente parada.


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2017 às 18:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Neste modelo, que penso ser o GFS,


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2017 às 18:51)

Cesar disse:


> Expliquem- o significado das imagens?



As imagens indicam as anomalias relativamente à pressão de superfície. Em janeiro, a média climatológica '81-'10 da pressão de superfície é esta:






Uma anomalia da pressão de superfície a norte da península ibérica sugere que poderão haver mais regiões depressionárias nessa área. A circulação dominante seria zonal (oeste  leste) e o principal beneficiário seria o litoral norte.


----------



## Cesar (15 Dez 2017 às 17:16)

Obrigaado.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 18:22)

É p'ra bater recordes 

Janeiro fresco? O que é isso?


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 14:55)

Boa altura para se dizer coisas como...

 'Esse modelo não vale nada';

 'Nunca ouvi falar desse modelo na minha vida';

 'Os alemães não gostam dos portugueses';

...


----------



## cepp1 (18 Dez 2017 às 15:42)

Orion disse:


> Boa altura para se dizer coisas como...
> 
> 'Esse modelo não vale nada';
> 
> ...


qual o signficado desses mapas'


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2017 às 15:48)

cepp1 disse:


> qual o signficado desses mapas'



Corresponde a uma previsão de longo prazo.
Diz respeito às anomalias de precipitação previstas em mm. Em que as cores pasteis correspondem a anomalia negativa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (18 Dez 2017 às 15:51)

lserpa disse:


> Corresponde a uma previsão de longo prazo.
> Diz respeito às anomalias de precipitação previstas em mm. Em que as cores pasteis correspondem a anomalia negativa.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Obrigado sendo assim o que está la descrito é mau para Portugal certo?


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2017 às 16:04)

cepp1 disse:


> Obrigado sendo assim o que está la descrito é mau para Portugal certo?



Este modelo em específico aponta para uma anomalia negativa em cerca de 5 a 20mm.
Mas vale o que vale...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

> The global average temperature rise for 2018 is forecast to be between 0.88 and 1.12 degrees Celsius above the pre-industrial average period 1850–1900.
> 
> This corresponds to an increase of between 0.28 and 0.52 degrees C above a 1981–2010 long-term average of 14.3 degrees C.





> “For 2018, the global temperature will remain high, but the current La Niña conditions suggest that average temperatures will be around 0.1 degree lower than we would otherwise expect in 2018,” Met Office research fellow Doug Smith said.



*Global temperature to rise next year but no new record: UK Met Office*


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2017 às 15:17)

Tendência dos Janeiros recentes.


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2017 às 17:51)




----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2017 às 12:38)

A previsão do Janeiro chuvoso do NOAA foi dizimado no sul. 






Janeiro com 0 mm não seria nada de extraordinário e já houve, por isso, nada de muito relevante.









Os meses seguintes, a previsão é idêntica ou pior, por isso, está tudo dito.

Diria, até, um mês na média ou acima da média no sul, talvez na Primavera climatológica, Fevereiro já é um mês onde começa haver mais probabilidades para existir cut-off's e isso fará toda a diferença, ou não.

Quanto a Janeiro, até meados de Janeiro, os modelos não mostram nada de jeito, por isso, a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro está feita por aqui.


----------



## comentador (28 Dez 2017 às 13:47)

Boa tarde!

Só prova que as previsões a longo prazo falham e muito, não há que levar em consideração! Apontavam para um mês de Janeiro bastante chuvoso em todo o continente e à medida que se aproxima vai-se tudo. Estamos em seca e está para continuar.  Estes meses são com dias curtos e com a pouca chuva que tem caído no sul vai dando para a agricultura e pecuária. mas assim que chegar o Mês de Março para a frente aí é que a situação se complica e muitoooo.


----------



## Torto 21 (28 Dez 2017 às 16:59)

O Janeiro chuvoso anunciado pelos modelos para todo o país, já parece estar a ir por água a baixo.
Nem sei quando é que vamos sair disto


----------



## rozzo (28 Dez 2017 às 17:07)

_"Outra vez arroz?"_

Já não basta este tipo de conversa num tópico mais apropriado para "desabafos", como é o Seguimento Meteorológico Livre, e agora aqui também mais do mesmo?

*Estamos a 28 de Dezembro*... Caso não tenham reparado? E não serviram de lição as várias reviravoltas que os modelos deram para as diversas _"quinzenas perdidas" _que foram aqui anunciadas?
A última _"quinzena perdida"_ anunciada pelos modelos e por alguns foristas, e que seria _"só AA e secura"_, foi a 2ª quinzena de Dezembro... Precisamente a que nos encontramos... E que curiosamente está a decorrer agora com chuva todos os dias desde há cerca de uma semana, ao ponto de "ironicamente" já haver membros a reclamar de estarem fartos de chuva no NW do país...

E agora já está decidido por decreto-lei que Janeiro vai ser garantidamente seco?

Poupem o pessoal sff....


E termina por aqui este teor de discussão neste tópico sff. Ok?
Obrigado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

Peço desculpa se vos induzi em erro, os modelos estacionais que partilhei acertaram em cheio no AA nos últimos 18 meses, acreditei que acertaria também no inverso... aliás já estar a enterrar Janeiro quando ainda nem começou, vá menos!


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

rozzo disse:


> _"Outra vez arroz?"_
> 
> Já não basta este tipo de conversa num tópico mais apropriado para "desabafos", como é o Seguimento Meteorológico Livre, e agora aqui também mais do mesmo?
> 
> ...


100% de acordo contigo Rozzo
Janeiro será chuvoso...daqui a uns dias vamos ter a prova dos 9
Bom ano!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2017 às 10:59)

A previsão mensal da AMET, não prevê nenhuma anomalia positiva na precipitação para as primeiras 3 semanas de Janeiro, sendo que em alguns locais da região sul podem ser secas, resta-nos esperar que falhem:
http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20171229083255_p54tesp1.pdf


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Dez 2017 às 13:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> A previsão mensal da AMET, não prevê nenhuma anomalia positiva na precipitação para as primeiras 3 semanas de Janeiro, sendo que em alguns locais da região sul podem ser secas, resta-nos esperar que falhem:
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20171229083255_p54tesp1.pdf



Claramente, a previsão mensal do ECM, este site fez actualização hoje: http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

As primeiras 4 semanas de Janeiro serão abaixo da média no sul, especialmente no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, que vai de encontro à previsão sazonal do NOAA. O padrão, para Janeiro irá ser muito idêntico a este de Dezembro, com precipitação na média ou acima da média no NW do país, com as frentes a rasparem no NW do país. 

Esta é a análise que se pode tirar dos modelos, neste momento. Se aparecer uma cut-off no Sul, aí poderá baralhar os modelos, se não existir o panorama deve ser como os modelos indicam, aliás, quer a previsão mensal quer a sazonal, até agora, não falhou 1 único mês.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Dez 2017 às 14:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Claramente, a previsão mensal do ECM, este site fez actualização hoje: http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/
> 
> As primeiras 4 semanas de Janeiro serão abaixo da média no sul, especialmente no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, que vai de encontro à previsão sazonal do NOAA. O padrão, para Janeiro irá ser muito idêntico a este de Dezembro, com precipitação na média ou acima da média no NW do país, com as frentes a rasparem no NW do país.
> 
> Esta é a análise que se pode tirar dos modelos, neste momento. Se aparecer uma cut-off no Sul, aí poderá baralhar os modelos, se não existir o panorama deve ser como os modelos indicam, aliás, quer a previsão mensal quer a sazonal, até agora, não falhou 1 único mês.


Com frentes de NW, para o Baixo- Alentejo e Algarve é quase para esquecer... o Alto Alentejo ainda apanha alguma coisa de jeito com essas frentes, principalmente as serras e zonas com alguma altitude, como se tem visto nestes dias, mas assim que avançam mais para sul enfraquecem.
Verdade, só mesmo com alguma cut-off é que poderá "safar", em especial o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve de não terem um mês muito seco e nisso os modelos tem dificuldade em prevê-las.
No inverno passado, o Algarve beneficiou das cut-offs, o que lhe permitiu ter um inverno na média ou acima, enquanto que no resto do país foi seco.


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2018 às 13:13)

Previsão atualizada  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 19:46)




----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2018 às 19:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


 
O que é que isso significa em termos praticos?


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 19:55)

hurricane disse:


> O que é que isso significa em termos praticos?


 LOL, não confies no que vou dizer, mas penso que é a possibilidade de haver um SSW (sudden stratospheric warming) a médio prazo e por isso o vórtice polar romper e virem temperaturas mais frias para latitudes médias. Onde essas temperaturas polares vão calhar é pura lotaria...


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2018 às 20:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> LOL, não confies no que vou dizer, mas penso que é a possibilidade de haver um SSW (sudden stratospheric warming) a médio prazo e por isso o vórtice polar romper e virem temperaturas mais frias para latitudes médias. Onde essas temperaturas polares vão calhar é pura lotaria...


 Pois nao calham na Europa. Nao vale a pena ter esperancas


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 20:25)

hurricane disse:


> Pois nao calham na Europa. Nao vale a pena ter esperancas


Até podem calhar...


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Jan 2018 às 19:22)

Não gostei nado da parte do tempo mais estável a partir do fim de Janeiro.

Antevisão a MÉDIO e LONGO PRAZO ::::

As tendências a médio e longo prazo, apontam para que continue este regime mais instável até dia 17-19 de janeiro, havendo depois um sinal para um padrão mais frio e, possivelmente, mais estável até ao final do mês e início de fevereiro.

No entanto, para março e abril, o padrão aponta para mais episódios de instabilidade, mas com um regime térmico marcado por anomalias positivas da temperatura.

Caso se venham a manifestar estas tendências, podemos afirmar que, salvo durante um período mais frio e provavelmente mais seco (de 2-3 semanas a partir do final de janeiro), o global dos próximos 3 meses (que correspondem à segunda metade da estação chuvosa em Portugal Continental), deverão trazer precipitações dentro ou acima do normal, em especial, nas regiões a norte do Tejo, sendo a tendência mais indefinida no Alentejo e Algarve.

As temperaturas deverão manter-se também próximas ou algo acima do normal.






Fonte Bestweather.


----------



## RedeMeteo (9 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

nem vai ser no fim de janeiro... vai ser já a partir do meio da próxima semana


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2018 às 12:35)

Previsão? Anticiclone.







Chuva? Pouca.






Frio? É melhor esperar para o ano (pelo menos para mim).


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2018 às 12:41)

É desta que vou ver um furacão em Fevereiro. Já houve em Janeiro


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

Orion disse:


> É desta que vou ver um furacão em Fevereiro. Já houve em Janeiro



Oceanos demasiado quentes podem resultar em catástrofe. A tendência está lá...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 21:07)




----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2018 às 21:33)

Qual o significado disso na pratica?

Entretanto, o bloqueio anticiclonico volta depois de terca-feira. O bicho volta a bloquear a Peninsula e parte de Franca empurrando as baixas pressoes para Norte. Vem ai pelo menos uma semana de sol.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 21:38)

frederico disse:


> Qual o significado disso na pratica?
> 
> Entretanto, o bloqueio anticiclonico volta depois de terca-feira. O bicho volta a bloquear a Peninsula e parte de Franca empurrando as baixas pressoes para Norte. Vem ai pelo menos uma semana de sol.


É a possibilidade a longo prazo de temperaturas frias virem para latitudes médias. Onde elas vão parar é pura lotaria.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2018 às 21:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É a possibilidade a longo prazo de temperaturas frias virem para latitudes médias. Onde elas vão parar é pura lotaria.



Esperemos que parem na Peninsula. Ajudariam a termos uma Primavera/Verao com precipitacao acima da media, certo?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 21:53)

frederico disse:


> Esperemos que parem na Peninsula. Ajudariam a termos uma Primavera/Verao com precipitacao acima da media, certo?


Estas entradas continentais não costumam ser muito fortes em chuva... mas certamente haverá quem perceba mais que eu, que nada sei! Mas seja como for é pura lotaria e não se sabe onde vão parar estes fluxos de ar polar, só mais perto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


*Sudden stratospheric warming  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudden_stratospheric_warming*


----------



## rozzo (11 Jan 2018 às 11:33)

Atenção que se se derem ao trabalho de ver as previsões da variável "*temperatura aos 10hPa*" para o domínio do Hemisfério Norte no GFS, e forem ao histórico, vão reparar que o modelo tem um viés no 2º painel em relação a essa variável.
Obviamente não sei explicar porquê, mas certamente alguma coisa quando a resolução passa para mais "grosseira" que faz com que o modelo sistematicamente nesse período faça uma previsão do aquecimento da estratosfera sobre a Ásia exatamente no final da previsão, em praticamente todas as saídas, e que depois obviamente nunca acontece, sendo sempre enviado para o final da saída seguinte.

Alguns exemplos, de anos e datas completamente aleatórias:








Quero com isto dizer que previsões de SSWs já por si sendo extremamente difíceis, ainda menos a fiabilidade de olhar para o médio prazo no GFS e ver lá esse sinal deve ser assim tida tão em conta...

Ainda assim, nas cartas actuais, e mesmo contando já com esse viés quase sistemático do modelo, é verdade que a magnitude do aquecimento previsto está bastante acima do tal viés "habitual". Pode ser que seja um indicador razoável da possibilidade de ocorrência de um SSW. Ainda assim não me fiava muito nisso, pelo menos para já.







Mesmo ocorrendo, e como já foi dito, não garante nada:

1) Não garante que o sinal se propague para a baixa atmosfera;
2) Mesmo que tenha efeito na baixa atmosfera, as alterações na circulação, nomeadamente onde ocorrerão bloqueios a alta latitude é altamente imprevisível;
3) Penso que na maior parte dos casos os efeitos em termos de posicionamento favorável de bloqueio e ocorrência de frio depois de SSWs são preferencialmente nos EUA, ou no Leste da Europa.

Seja como for, tendo em conta as previsões um bocado horríveis de dorsal de novo em cima de nós agora que entramos no "pico do Inverno"... E independentemente destes "se's" todos... Que precisávamos de um SSW para agitar a atmosfera "e baralhar as cartas", ou pelo menos "lançar os dados" para ver se a alguém calha a sorte... Isso precisávamos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 11:37)

Muito obrigado pela explicação! Logo se vê o que dará...


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Jan 2018 às 11:59)

Os impactos deste  SSW, caso se venha a concretizar, apenas serão visíveis no fim deste mês ou primeira semana de Fevereiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2018 às 12:57)

The Weatherman disse:


> Os impactos deste  SSW, caso se venha a concretizar, apenas serão visíveis no fim deste mês ou primeira semana de Fevereiro.


Sim é isso, só para Fevereiro mas interessante de se seguir. Aliás o GFS consistentemente modela à 6 runs seguidas um forte SSW...


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2018 às 15:21)




----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2018 às 15:52)

https://weather.us/monthly-charts/euro/europe/temperature-deviation.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2018 às 17:24)




----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2018 às 13:08)

A previsão é má.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2018 às 18:27)




----------



## tone (27 Jan 2018 às 23:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Tradução?
Um frio “do caraças” de 6 a 10 de fevereiro?


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2018 às 20:41)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 29 jan. a 25 fev. 2018*

*Precipitação e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 29/01 a 04/02 e de 05/02 a 11/02. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, nas regiões centro e sul, na semana de 12/02 a 18/02. Na semana de 19/02 a 25/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território na semana de 05/02 a 11/02 e apenas nas regiões norte e centro, na semana de 12/20 a 18/02. Nas semanas de 29/01 a 04/02 e de 19/02 a 25/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2018 às 13:05)

http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Na última actualização do ECM, posso dizer, que Fevereiro será um mês com temperaturas abaixo da média e um mês tendencialmente seco, tirando a última semana de Fevereiro que não existe qualquer sinal na precipitação.


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2018 às 15:50)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2018.9618/pagina-65#post-652208

Em espanhol  http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2018 às 16:06)

Será desta que há em "tempo útil" um _split_ do vórtice polar? 







Previsto já para meio de Fevereiro, ainda num prazo distante, e tendo em conta que o sinal na baixa atmosfera demora 1-2 semanas a responder... Já vai um bocado tarde em relação ao pico do Inverno, mas pronto, caso realmente venha a acontecer, poderá agitar de forma interessante a atmosfera na fase final do Inverno.

Aguardemos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 18:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2018 às 19:22)




----------



## martinus (4 Fev 2018 às 22:25)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 5 fev. a 4 mar. 2018*
Precipitação e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território na semana de 05/02 a 11/02 e para alguns locais das regiões Centro e Sul na semana de 12/02 a 18/02. Na semana de 19/02 a 25/02 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 26/02 a 04/03.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 05/02 a 11/02, de 12/20 a 18/02 e de 19/02 a 25/02. Na semana de 26/02 a 04/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2018 às 22:16)




----------



## ruka (5 Fev 2018 às 22:51)

bons indicadores para ver se ainda se salva alguma coisa a nível de precipitação neste Inverno seco


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Fev 2018 às 09:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Bastante interessante a inversão prevista para a precipitação nas semanas de 12/02, 19/02 e 25/02, conforme a previsão do ECM. Esperemos que se confirme, pois arriscamos que a seca prevaleça ou se agrave, caso não haja precipitações em breve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2018 às 22:33)

http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Bem interessante, a previsão para a região sul, com precipitação acima da média a partir de 12/02, as temperaturas essas vão continuar abaixo da média.


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2018 às 18:45)

http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Fev 2018 às 19:01)

Orion disse:


> http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/



Não acredito minimamente nisso. Tirando a anomalia negativa de Fevereiro na temperatura relativamente evidente, os mapas são cópias para Março, Abril, Maio... sempre uma anomalia positiva na temperatura e negativíssima na precipitação na PI. Era mau demais, mas não me acredito. E era muito estranho um anomalia positiva em toda a Europa em Março depois de um forte SSW que está para acontecer.


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2018 às 19:20)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não acredito minimamente nisso. Tirando a anomalia negativa de Fevereiro na temperatura relativamente evidente, os mapas são cópias para Março, Abril, Maio... sempre uma anomalia positiva na temperatura e negativíssima na precipitação na PI. Era mau demais, mas não me acredito. E era muito estranho um anomalia positiva em toda a Europa em Março depois de um forte SSW que está para acontecer.


Estou confiante que março será um bom mês de chuva, até devido às divisão do vértice polar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2018 às 22:08)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 12 fev. a 11 mar. 2018*

*Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
*
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões Norte e Centro na semana de 12/02 a 18/02, e para todo o território na semana de 05/03 a 11/03. Nas semanas de 19/02 a 25/02 e de 26/02 a 04/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 12/02 a 18/02 e de 26/02 a 04/03, e apenas nas regiões do litoral na semana de 19/02 a 25/02. Na semana de 05/03 a 11/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Fonte: IPMA

Impressionante, como em 3 semanas de precipitação acima do normal no sul, passou-se para 1 e só em Março, daqui a 1 mês. 

@joselamego , puro engano, Abril é que vai ser e meto as fichas todas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Fev 2018 às 14:42)




----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2018 às 16:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 12 fev. a 11 mar. 2018*
> 
> *Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
> *
> ...


Eu meto as fichas todas para norte, centro e sul ( março vai ser o tal ....) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (11 Fev 2018 às 17:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


 Grande coisa! Ainda se fosse em Dezembro, podiamos vir a ter um Janeiro/Fevereiro muito frio e com neve. Assim em Marco ja é para esquecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2018 às 19:53)

joselamego disse:


> Eu meto as fichas todas para norte, centro e sul ( março vai ser o tal ....)
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Eu meto o Abril no Algarve.  Março, pode ser normal, agora chuvoso no Algarve tenho muitas dúvidas.  Mas, como a natureza gosta de contrariar-me, quem sabe.


----------



## Orion (12 Fev 2018 às 17:55)

Previsões mensais...







Não se admirem se isto acabar por estar completamente errado


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2018 às 20:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 19:55)




----------



## António josé Sales (15 Fev 2018 às 20:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Isso é bom para nós certo?


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 20:11)

António josé Sales disse:


> Isso é bom para nós certo?


Eu penso que é pura lotaria. Só para Março se verá as consequências deste SSW.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu penso que é pura lotaria. Só para Março se verá as consequências deste SSW.


Muito obrigado


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2018 às 20:15)

> Computer models are projecting the NAO will become strongly negative during the next few weeks in response to the polar vortex split and stratospheric warming event, and this also favors cold and snow in Western Europe. (It also ups the odds of similar weather in the eastern U.S., but that may not happen right away.)



A partir de agora, é seguir com atenção as Essembles a médio prazo. Esperemos que a nossa sorte mude nos próximos tempos.


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2018 às 21:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 23:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2018 às 18:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Fev 2018 às 18:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 14:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 14:46)

Orion disse:


> https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...-weather-from-uk-to-france-and-spain/70004191


O quê, só se prevê que venha chuva até meio de Março?


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 15:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 15:31)




----------



## tone (1 Mar 2018 às 16:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Tradução?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 16:29)

tone disse:


> Tradução?


Então a NAO- prevê-se que vai continuar o mês de Março... ou seja a possibilidade de chuva.


----------



## tone (1 Mar 2018 às 16:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Então a NAO- prevê-se que vai continuar o mês de Março... ou seja a possibilidade de chuva.


E frio?


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 16:57)

tone disse:


> E frio?


Penso que sim...


----------



## Orion (1 Mar 2018 às 17:01)

> The Canadian Seasonal to Inter-annual Prediction System is a long-term prediction system whose objective is to forecast the evolution of global climate conditions. CanSIPS is a multi-model ensemble (MME) system using two climate models developed by the Canadian Centre for Climate Modelling and Analysis (CCCma).



Parece-me que é, pelo menos no contexto europeu, um modelo exótico. Paralelamente, o CFS mostra algo semelhante:







O ECM, por sua vez, continua na mesma. Por volta do dia 10 o anticiclone volta.


----------



## Orion (1 Mar 2018 às 21:17)

O conteúdo deve ser movido para aqui (e os portais atualizados)  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-longo-prazo-primavera-verao-2018.9685/


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 22:45)




----------



## Nando Costa (11 Mar 2018 às 23:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Traduzido por miúdos, o que significa?


----------



## tone (11 Mar 2018 às 23:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Tradução por favor. 
“Final warming”, termina o frio e vem a subida de temperatura, a caminho da primavera? Ou nada disso?


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Mar 2018 às 10:53)

tone disse:


> Tradução por favor.
> “Final warming”, termina o frio e vem a subida de temperatura, a caminho da primavera? Ou nada disso?



https://ozonewatch.gsfc.nasa.gov/facts/warming_NH.html


----------



## Kraliv (12 Mar 2018 às 11:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


>





Nando Costa disse:


> Traduzido por miúdos, o que significa?



Desculpem lá qualquer coisinha, mas a verdade é que também acho que começamos a precisar de ter um tradutor a tempo inteiro aqui no Forum!

Sem querer menosprezar o trabalho do @Orion , mas sobretudo o do @luismeteo3 , a verdade é que ficaria bem, ainda que ligeira, alguma pequena informação, EM PORTUGUÊS, sobre o conteúdo desses mesmo Tweets!

Afinal de contas este FORUM AINDA é PORTUGUÊS!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 13:27)

Kraliv disse:


> Desculpem lá qualquer coisinha, mas a verdade é que também acho que começamos a precisar de ter um tradutor a tempo inteiro aqui no Forum!
> 
> Sem querer menosprezar o trabalho do @Orion , mas sobretudo o do @luismeteo3 , a verdade é que ficaria bem, ainda que ligeira, alguma pequena informação, EM PORTUGÊS, sobre o conteúdo desses mesmo Tweets!
> 
> Afinal de contas este FORUM AINDA é PORTUGUÊS!


Caro colega do forum quando encontro informação que considero relevante para enriquecer o fórum eu posto, seja em Português ou Inglês. Mesmo que seja informação complexa que não consiga explicar convenientemente como é este o caso. 
A explicação que posso dar neste caso é muito básica, mas cá vai. Está novamente em desenvolvimento um novo fenómeno de aquecimento estratosférico que o autor designa como final. Este evento pode a médio e longo prazo condicionar o estado do tempo a latitudes médias, provocando mais entradas de ar polar seja na Europa seja noutras zonas do globo.


----------



## Kraliv (12 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

@luismeteo3

Tu partilhas praticamente, apenas e/ou só, Tweets em inglês!
Volto a relembrar, este FORUM AINDA é PORTUGUÊS!
Eu acho bem que tu partilhes essa informação, a qual consideras e muito bem, certamente, relevante para o enriquecimento deste forum, mas ao menos que partilhes igualmente algo sobre o conteúdo dessa partilha na nossa!? língua materna!

A maioria agradecerá certamente!

Nota: Imagina eu, que posso saber Russo ou até Norueguês a fazer o mesmo, partilhar info nestes idiomas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 14:46)

Kraliv disse:


> @luismeteo3
> 
> Tu partilhas praticamente, apenas e/ou só, Tweets em inglês!
> Volto a relembrar, este FORUM AINDA é PORTUGUÊS!
> ...


Mas estás a falar com essa agressividade porquê? Tanto eu como muitos outros postamos tweets em Inglês porque esta informação mais técnica/científica não se produz ainda em Português! Posso para a próxima incluir algum comentário à informação mas o meu conhecimento ainda é básico. Seja como for quando não percebo pergunto!


----------



## Kraliv (12 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas estás a falar com essa agressividade porquê? ...
> ...



Qual agressividade..!? Não vás por aí!




luismeteo3 disse:


> ...
> Posso para a próxima incluir algum comentário à informação ...
> ...



Os utilizadores agradecem!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Mar 2018 às 15:46)

Pois eu já fico muito grata por haver quem disponibilize a informação que encontra e considera relevante, seja ela em que idioma for. Quando quero saber mais, ou pergunto ou investigo, que tenho duas mãozinhas e não estou habituada a criados. Partilhar um conteúdo sobre um tema não significa dominá-lo.

ETA: para além do mais, retemos muito mais do que investigamos do que aquilo que nos dizem.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Mar 2018 às 19:31)

Kraliv disse:


> @luismeteo3
> 
> Tu partilhas praticamente, apenas e/ou só, Tweets em inglês!
> Volto a relembrar, este FORUM AINDA é PORTUGUÊS!
> ...



Quer dizer ele partilha informação bastante relevante e interessante para o fórum e ainda é criticado  por isso?
Qual é a lógica?
Que eu saiba *não é *proibido publicar Posts em Inglês nem noutras línguas , se não percebes podes ir ao Google  tradutor e traduzes os textos.
O inglês é uma língua universal !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Mar 2018 às 21:57)

Na minha opinião o problema não é a língua em que se publica, onde eu acho que podia haver um esforço era numa breve explicação por vezes das imagens ou gráficos que aparecem, mas isso lá está fica só critério de quem publica ... Ninguém é obrigado a explicar o que quer que seja..


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 22:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> Na minha opinião o problema não é a língua em que se publica, onde eu acho que podia haver um esforço era numa breve explicação por vezes das imagens ou gráficos que aparecem, mas isso lá está fica só critério de quem publica ... Ninguém é obrigado a explicar o que quer que seja..


O problema não é explicar ou não. Muitas vezes são questões muito complexas que deverão ser explicadas por quem tem um conhecimento mais profundo e não por mim que tenho um conhecimento básico. A questão é só essa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 14:36)

Não me perguntem explicações... isto é areia demais para a minha camionete!


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Mar 2018 às 14:47)

O padrão é muito intricado aqui.
A "5ª onda", será o 5º episódio, ou a 5ª onda-padrão...blá, bla´! 

O que parece é que continuaremos nas próximas 1-2 semanas com bloqueio perto do Alasca e na zona da Gronelândia, favorecendo a manutenção de uma *NAO negativa* e, com isso, as depressões a continuarem a baixar em latitude.
Para os portugueses isso significaria a continuação do padrão de chuva. Para a Europa significaria a manutenção das entradas frias continentais.
Mas isso é a minha curta análise deste padrão...

Alguém com um "canudo" que possa explicar melhor?
Não vale ser político, esses são versados em malabarismos diplomáticos.


----------



## dvieira (20 Mar 2018 às 20:23)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 19 mar. 15 abr. 2018*

Precipitação com valores acima e temperatura com valores abaixo do normal
Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões do litoral Norte e Centro na semana de 19/03 a 25/03. Prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, nas regiões Centro e Sul na semana de 26/03 a 01/04. Nas semanas de 02/04 a 08/04 e de 09/04 a 15/04 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, nas semanas de 19/03 a 25/03 e de 26/03 a 01/04. Na semana de 02/04 a 08/04 e de 09/04 a 15/04 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

IPMA, I.P.. _2018-03-16_


----------



## dvieira (19 Abr 2018 às 20:52)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 16 abr. a 13 mai. 2018*

Precipitação com valores abaixo e temperatura com valores acima do normal

Na precipitação total semanal, prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para a região norte, na semana de 16/04 a 22/04. Prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para as regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana de 23/04 a 29/04 e para as regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, na semana de 30/04 a 06/05. Na semana de 07/05 a 13/05 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

Na temperatura média semanal, prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 16/04 a 22/04 e apenas na região norte, na semana de 23/04 a 29/04. Prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 30/04 a 06/05 e para as regiões litorais do centro e sul, na semana de 07/05 a 13/05.

IPMA, I.P.. _2018-04-13_


----------

